# where can i get a legit cod4 CD key



## reddevil6

ok this is the deal i have lost my cod4 CD key an i want a new onw where can i buy one? that will work on any server(not used)


----------



## meanman

try here http://www.keezbay.com/index.php?target=products&product_id=1&gclid=CKv6yYOukJYCFQ6T1QodXx6-FQ


----------



## epidemik

Is that a reputable site?
Have you used it before?
If so, i think ill be gettin a few games from them


----------



## KeezBay

Hi all,

I'm from KeezBay.com and found this thread linked to my site. If anyone has any questions they would like answered I'd be happy to answer them.

Kind Regards,
Warren


----------



## Intel_man

I have one.

How do you manage to sell them at a lower value?

Don't you have to profit as well?


----------



## KeezBay

The big suppliers buy large quantities of packaged games solely for the purpose of distributing the CD keys that come from the boxes to others (such as me). I buy these keys in bulk and then sell them individually at a slightly increased price. There's always profits involved hehe.


----------



## russb

What is a CD key,is it the letters and numbers you have to type in before you can play a game.


----------



## epidemik

KeezBay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from KeezBay.com and found this thread linked to my site. If anyone has any questions they would like answered I'd be happy to answer them.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> Warren



I must say that right there is extremely good customer service.


----------



## Intel_man

epidemik said:


> I must say that right there is extremely good customer service.



+1.


and I got my questions answered in less than 24 hours.


----------



## the_painter

http://www.direct2drive.com/2/5239/product/Buy-Call-of-Duty-4:-Modern-Warfare-Download

legit. ive bought 2 games from them. they also let you download the game 

EDIT: wow keezbay looks pretty enticing. as long as you can find the game files somewhere *cough* 
hmm but theres somthin not concrete about this...idk. i prefer steam. If we lose the key can we login to your site again to redeem it?


----------



## Geoff

Aloush said:


> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> very good place for getting keys


Those aren't legit, they will work for installing the game but almost always you can't play online with them.


----------



## KeezBay

the_painter said:


> If we lose the key can we login to your site again to redeem it?



Yep - all the records are stored on database so if you have any problems or lose your key you can be helped out. They aren't available through the site, but if you email your order number the key is easily tracked down.


----------



## the_painter

KeezBay said:


> Yep - all the records are stored on database so if you have any problems or lose your key you can be helped out. They aren't available through the site, but if you email your order number the key is easily tracked down.



nice! you've earned a customer


----------



## Vizy

+1 keezbay

Had a friend that bought about 5 keys from there, worked a charm.


----------



## Geoff

the_painter said:


> nice! you've earned a customer


No offense to KeezBay,  but it's very easy for someone from that site to register here and appear "legit".  It may very well be legit, however you run a high risk of it being from a key generator, where it will work for the installation but won't work on multiplayer.  You also run a risk of them trying to get your credit/bank account information.


----------



## KeezBay

[-0MEGA-];1112657 said:
			
		

> No offense to KeezBay,  but it's very easy for someone from that site to register here and appear "legit".  It may very well be legit, however you run a high risk of it being from a key generator, where it will work for the installation but won't work on multiplayer.  You also run a risk of them trying to get your credit/bank account information.



It's understandable that you're skeptical. They're genuine like many people have attested to.

Kind Regards


----------



## Geoff

The only reason I question it is because it looks a lot like those "Warez" sites which allow you to pay only a fraction of the cost to download a program, such as $30 for Photoshop, $50 for Windows, etc.  But it looks like people have purchased CD Key's from your site before, so I say it's a great deal!


----------



## Intel_man

[-0MEGA-];1112696 said:
			
		

> The only reason I question it is because it looks a lot like those "Warez" sites which allow you to pay only a fraction of the cost to download a program, such as $30 for Photoshop, $50 for Windows, etc.  But it looks like people have purchased CD Key's from your site before, *so I say it's a great deal!*



It's OMEGA Certified! lol


----------



## Machin3

That's kind of stupid, $20 for a cd key off of KeezBay?


----------



## Rambo

Midnight_fox1 said:


> That's kind of stupid, $20 for a cd key off of KeezBay?



Why? I can see how it would appeal to lots of people...


----------



## russb

Been given the answer,thanks.


----------



## jingles

www.keezbay.com doesn't work anymore? why? I use www.cheapcdkeys.net until it comes back up


----------

